# Milwaukee meters



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

It's been a while since they came out. Who has one? How are they holding up?


I'm really kinda liking the white on black displays. I spec'ed white on black LCD's for a project and liked them so I'm interested in the Milwaukee meters because of that.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

If I had seen this before I got a Klein I would have tried it out, and it would give me a reason to add some 12V tools to the collection :whistling2:

Looks like a good deal...

http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-2239-23-12-Volt-Clamp-Gun-Screwdriver/dp/B002EL4LDU/ref=pd_cp_hi_3


Unfortunately I needed a meter in a hurry so I had to hit home depot. They only had one milwaukee and it was $120 alone.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

I have their t-5 knockoff and like it a lot.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll admit, they look pretty cool but I'm also hesitant about quality. It'd be like if Fluke put out a sawzall. Wouldn't know what to think of that.


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

I always wished Fluke made a T5 with a LoZ feature was well as TrueRMS. Milwaukee beat them to it: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/has-t5-finally-met-its-match-22166/


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Am I crazy or did someone screw up the pricing on this thing

same product and it's like $400 everywhere but amazon...

http://www.dynamitetoolco.com/Milwaukee-2239-23-Cordless-Clamp-Meter-Screwdriver-p/mil-2239-23.htm

http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-223...4LDU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1310095588&sr=8-2


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jefft110 said:


> I have their t-5 knockoff and like it a lot.


Yeah I knew you had one, I was waiting to see what you thought. I think I'm gonna get one.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Neat, plumbing meters...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Neat, plumbing meters...


Is Milwaukee the cali plumber tool of choice. Here it seems to be a mix of Dewalt, and Rigid.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

What are the leads like on these meters? I hate the stiff plastic leads. Are these meters shipped with the soft silicone-like ones?


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Damn. Double-post. Ignore.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I already know I'll hate the leads and will be replacing them, the one I looked at at HD today had cheesy looking PVC leads. :thumbdown:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I already know I'll hate the leads and will be replacing them, the one I looked at at HD today had cheesy looking PVC leads. :thumbdown:


I guess that really would be the one I looked at yesterday :laughing:


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

I am glad that somebody else wanted to know about how the milwaukee meters are. I was also interested in knowing about the Klein meter as well. I have an Ideal right know and just bought fused leads for it as it is now a requirement in many places that I work. I have had some fluke meters in the past too, but now they are no longer useable on my jobsites because the cat ratings are the old standard. But i am a Milwaukee man so I may one day decide to pick up one of their meters depending on the reviews.:thumbsup:


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah I knew you had one, I was waiting to see what you thought. I think I'm gonna get one.


You shouldn't regret it. 

Nearing a year with no issues. The only thing I've noticed is that it reads amps a little high when compared to my 179/I400 and 335. Not a biggie, though, because I don't expect a fork to be as accurate as a clamp. 

Big John has one as well. Hopefully he will chime in.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

The Milwaukee Clamp Gun sells for $400 here.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I dunno those milwaukee meters look like something batman or robin would have strapped to their belts lol.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd never expect that Milwaukee would associate their good brand name with something that sucked, but I'd need a compelling reason to switch. I've had such good service from Fluke over the years (a company that only makes meters), that they'd need to royally screw up to make me have a reason to shop around. I suppose once you have a series of good experiences with a certain company, it make you a bit gun shy to look around.

As another user rightly put it, If Fluke started to make sawzalls, there'd be no way in hell I'd buy one.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I'd never expect that Milwaukee would associate their good brand name with something that sucked,


Of course they will, they are not Milwaukee any more.


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> I'd never expect that Milwaukee would associate their good brand name with something that sucked, but I'd need a compelling reason to switch. I've had such good service from Fluke over the years (a company that only makes meters), that they'd need to royally screw up to make me have a reason to shop around. I suppose once you have a series of good experiences with a certain company, it make you a bit gun shy to look around.
> 
> As another user rightly put it, If Fluke started to make sawzalls, there'd be no way in hell I'd buy one.


I know you've said that you primarily use the T5 for troubleshooting, doesn't it make you excited to think about having it be True RMS and have a LoZ feature built right in? 

I hope Fluke takes notice, but I doubt they would include those features in the T5, they would rather you upgrade to higher meters.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

I hope they do, and just have even better features on their higher end stuff. Who knows.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

If fluke incorporated trms and lo-z into the t-5, I'd pay more for it than the Milwaukee.

Not really sure why, though.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

jefft110 said:


> If fluke incorporated trms and lo-z into the t-5, I'd pay more for it than the Milwaukee.
> 
> Not really sure why, though.


 I have the Milwaukee replacement for the T5 and if Fluke did that, I'd still buy the T5. It's obviously better quality. 

The Milwaukee isn't a Playskool meter, but you see a bunch of little things that point to it being cheaply produced: The plastic is flimsier than what Fluke uses, the reading response time is slower, the test leads are basic PVC, the low-battery indicator is inaccurate.

I would have confidence in Fluke to fix those problems. You get what you pay for though.

-John


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

I agree with this when comparing to other fluke products, but not necessarily the t-5.

Other than the leads, I didn't notice much of a superior quality build with the t-5 over the milwaukee. I always thought of my t-5 as being of lesser quality than other fluke meters.

John, do you regret buying the milwaukee over the t-5?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

jefft110 said:


> John, do you regret buying the milwaukee over the t-5?


 Nah, all in all it's pretty good. I'd use it as my primary tester if I could find a good holster for it. 

I'm still looking for one that's not the size of a suitcase.

-John


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

jefft110 said:


> I agree with this when comparing to other fluke products, but not necessarily the t-5.
> 
> Other than the leads, I didn't notice much of a superior quality build with the t-5 over the milwaukee. I always thought of my t-5 as being of lesser quality than other fluke meters.
> 
> John, do you regret buying the milwaukee over the t-5?


 
Lemme just add to this real quick, their T5 isn't a meter/DMM. The T5 is just a "tester". A "tester" is all it is. You thought is was a great steal for $110 at the time, but what everyone misses is the fact it's just a "tester". Some of us get by with everyday to day things with simply just using a "tester", so be it.........

You had the choice to go with a "tester" or a DMM. You had the specs, not you in particular Jeff, you bought a "tester". No one ever said it would solve a divorce...........


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

Where is the line between Tester and DMM?

You say that the T5 is just a tester, how about the similar 322? If that's still a tester, how about the upgraded 33X line? 

Where is the line?


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

MattMc said:


> I am glad that somebody else wanted to know about how the milwaukee meters are. I was also interested in knowing about the Klein meter as well. I have an Ideal right know and just bought fused leads for it as it is now a requirement in many places that I work. I have had some fluke meters in the past too, but now they are no longer useable on my jobsites because the cat ratings are the old standard. But i am a Milwaukee man so I may one day decide to pick up one of their meters depending on the reviews.:thumbsup:


 
Please explain, and I'll steer you clear............


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Current said:


> Where is the line between Tester and DMM?
> 
> You say that the T5 is just a tester, how about the similar 322? If that's still a tester, how about the upgraded 33X line?
> 
> Where is the line?


 
It's how such a product is marketed, and I am not able to completely answer that question. Hitting the note on marketing, the structure is based on application/s. It's also based on compliance to many different standards. A tester is a go/no go tool basically. I have some notes here somewhere to answer your question more specifically, so bear with me if you question this any further...........

As I stated, it's a go/no go tool, that's all it is.


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

76nemo said:


> It's how such a product is marketed, and I am not able to completely answer that question. Hitting the note on marketing, the structure is based on application/s. It's also based on compliance to many different standards. A tester is a go/no go tool basically. I have some notes here somewhere to answer your question more specifically, so bear with me if you question this any further...........
> 
> As I stated, it's a go/no go tool, that's all it is.


I don't see the T5 as solely a go/no go tester. It has many of the basic (and most used) functions of a DMM.

IMO, adding True RMS and LoZ would make it the perfect meter for the electrician's tool pouch. The Milwaukee has those features.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Current said:


> I don't see the T5 as solely a go/no go tester. It has many of the basic (and most used) functions of a DMM.
> 
> IMO, adding True RMS and LoZ would make it the perfect meter for the electrician's tool pouch. The Milwaukee has those features.


 
I am close to hitting the hay. I want to ask you this to further the debate.....

Are you familiar with the Ideal 61-165 SureTest? What do you consider that? It's a tester, a pretty well full featured tester. It's not a DMM by any means, see where I am heading?...........


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Is Milwaukee the cali plumber tool of choice. Here it seems to be a mix of Dewalt, and Rigid.


Milw and ridgid. Most electricians use dewalt, along with myself.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

76nemo said:


> I am close to hitting the hay. I want to ask you this to further the debate.....
> 
> Are you familiar with the Ideal 61-165 SureTest? What do you consider that? It's a tester, are pretty well full featured tester. It's not a DMM by any means, see where I am heading?...........


yawnnnn, get over it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jza said:


> yawnnnn, get over it.


Get over what the fact that you are a Bed wetter...:blink::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

76nemo said:


> I am close to hitting the hay. I want to ask you this to further the debate.....
> 
> Are you familiar with the Ideal 61-165 SureTest? What do you consider that? It's a tester, a pretty well full featured tester. It's not a DMM by any means, see where I am heading?...........


I have one of those it works just fine..:thumbup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> I have one of those it works just fine..:thumbup:


 
Me too, along with a T5. You won't see compliance testing done with such a tool.........


I've also heard several people ask why anyone even bothers to sell averaging tools/meters:whistling2: You get what you pay for..... you're footing the bill


----------



## crazy electrician (Apr 30, 2011)

The fact is that Fluke is a proven product. They have stuck with what they know best and that's test equipment. I have never and will never own anything but a Fluke meter. They're the best and will be for a long time. A Flukes accuracy is second to non. And the durability is outstanding. Fluke forever I say.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

76nemo said:


> Me too, along with a T5. You won't see compliance testing done with such a tool.........
> 
> 
> I've also heard several people ask why anyone even bothers to sell averaging tools/meters:whistling2: You get what you pay for..... you're footing the bill


As the new meters come out i have a habit of pricing them into jobs so i can get away with buying them..:thumbup::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

crazy electrician said:


> The fact is that Fluke is a proven product. They have stuck with what they know best and that's test equipment. I have never and will never own anything but a Fluke meter. They're the best and will be for a long time. A Flukes accuracy is second to non. And the durability is outstanding. Fluke forever I say.


Yes through the years i have found FLUKE to be the best by far but that does not seem to stop me from buying other stuff just to see if it is good..


----------



## crazy electrician (Apr 30, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Yes through the years i have found FLUKE to be the best by far but that does not seem to stop me from buying other stuff just to see if it is good..


When anyone asks me about a paticular meter thats not fluke I always tell them I prefer fluke but to try it out it looks like a nice meter. Then I try it out and compare it to see how it preforms. Let them be the sucker to waste their money and not me.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> As the new meters come out i have a habit of pricing them into jobs so i can get away with buying them..:thumbup::laughing::thumbup:


Heck, a 116RMS with temp. capability, and dual impedance input is only $30-40 more than a T5. My T5 probably has a dead battery by now, all it is and has been for quite a while is just a decoration. I just can't bring myself to put it in the basement...................:whistling2:


----------



## crazy electrician (Apr 30, 2011)

76nemo said:


> Heck, a 116RMS with temp. capability, and dual impedance input is only $30-40 more than a T5. My T5 probably has a dead battery by now, all it is and has been for quite a while is just a decoration. I just can't bring myself to put it in the basement...................:whistling2:


I have never had a T5. I use a 117 for resi and a 179 for everything else. I also carry a 322 clamp for resi and a 336 clamp for other were true rms is important. I used to just use the 179 and 336 but the 117 and 322 are more compact and is all that is needed for resi. I am and always will be a meter whore.


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

I think the milwaukee meters are good for guys who don"t know where else to buy an electrical meter other than Home Depot or Lowes. Some guys just want something basic thats not for everyday use. My dad recently bought a Fluke from 1988 and he loves it. It was quite an upgrade from his old analog p.o.s. So I guess thats there market. People who don't use the thing to make money with it.

Even as an apprentice I still won't buy anything but a Fluke. Especially after taking an arc flash course and seeing photos of lesser meters with low quality plastic exploding is guys faces and blowing apart hands.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I just want another beater tester basically. I'm gonna go for the Milwaukee fork I think.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

AWKrueger said:


> ...Especially after taking an arc flash course and seeing photos of lesser meters with low quality plastic exploding is guys faces and blowing apart hands.


 Unless the meter you're buying has a counterfeit "CAT" rating, then it's at least as safe as every other meter of the same rating.

The Milwaukees are at least CAT III 600V, and I have every bit of faith they live up to that.

-John


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

Big John said:


> Unless the meter you're buying has a counterfeit "CAT" rating, then it's at least as safe as every other meter of the same rating.
> 
> The Milwaukees are at least CAT III 600V, and I have every bit of faith they live up to that.
> 
> -John


 
Good point. I haven't really looked into the Milwaukee meter at all. Just glanced through this thread. The big culprit in the arc flash course were solenoid testers and such.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

Any meter rated cat 3 will be fine, plus if you use fused leads and take your time to make sure your setting is right then you won't have an arc flash episode. The problem is when people buy junk meters. Any actual brand name like fluke, ideal, greenlee, Klein or anything cat 3 or higher that is sold buy your electrical supply in town will be fine. No need to panic. But I think fluke is obviously the best hioki, and ideal are the next best, and greenlee, kleinn and milwaukee are my last choices. I bought my ideal because it's pretty good and the features per dollar ratio beat flut for the same class meter.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

MattMc said:


> Any meter rated cat 3 will be fine, plus if you use fused leads and take your time to make sure your setting is right then you won't have an arc flash episode. The problem is when people buy junk meters. Any actual brand name like fluke, ideal, greenlee, Klein or anything cat 3 or higher that is sold buy your electrical supply in town will be fine. No need to panic. But I think fluke is obviously the best hioki, and ideal are the next best, and greenlee, kleinn and milwaukee are my last choices. I bought my ideal because it's pretty good and the features per dollar ratio beat flut for the same class meter.


 
I, as well, am a TE whore, please excuse the adjective and language, it's just a geek thing about me. I chimed in on testers and nothing against Milwaukee or any other company. People can talk all the trash they want about a specific brand or company, I think that's all about tradition honestly.

For years I said Tek was the leader in bench scopes and it would be hard to argue it. Then Rigol came along, a much cheaper unit than what it stands next to in parameters with a Tek, and time and use proved me wrong. The Rigols stand up well, and if budget was a huge issue, I'd be more than fine buying one. If I just won the lottery, then it'd be a Tek all the way, but winning the lottery isn't in any of our near futures:whistling2:


----------



## crazy electrician (Apr 30, 2011)

76nemo said:


> I, as well, am a TE whore, please excuse the adjective and language, it's just a geek thing about me. I chimed in on testers and nothing against Milwaukee or any other company. People can talk all the trash they want about a specific brand or company, I think that's all about tradition honestly.
> 
> For years I said Tek was the leader in bench scopes and it would be hard to argue it. Then Rigol came along, a much cheaper unit than what it stands next to in parameters with a Tek, and time and use proved me wrong. The Rigols stand up well, and if budget was a huge issue, I'd be more than fine buying one. If I just won the lottery, then it'd be a Tek all the way, but winning the lottery isn't in any of our near futures:whistling2:


Speak for yourself I just won $2 yesterday on a scratch off ticket.:thumbup::clap::laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

*Milwaukee Update*

I have the 2205-20 and it's getting really flaky on me. 


Voltage readings are often 5-10V higher than actual.


The current reading bounces a lot, almost like the sampling time has slowed way down.


The continuity sometimes refuses to read.
Tried the battery replacement trick a couple times, and it hasn't resolved the problems.

Even before it deteriorated to this point, I found I didn't always trust what it was telling me and often wanted to double-check it with a different meter. No point having troubleshooting gear you don't trust. This one's going in the garbage and since it was only a little over a year old, I won't be buying another.

-John


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

John, it's funny but that describes the problems I've been having with the Ideal 4-in-1 tester almost exactly. I got it on ebay so I can't return it. I guess it's going in the trash too.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Ideal seems hit-or-miss. Some of their stuff is rock solid, like the original Vol Cons. But I had their Vol Con Elite and it seemed sketchy, and I never liked the feel of their DMMs.

I suppose I should be loyal to Fluke because they really do seem to be the only ones who consistently give you what you pay for.

-John


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Big John said:


> Ideal seems hit-or-miss. Some of their stuff is rock solid, like the original Vol Cons.
> 
> -John


Kind of hard to not make a solid wiggy. It's just wire wound into an electromagnet. If you don't break the case, it's going to work......


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Kind of hard to not make a solid wiggy. It's just wire wound into an electromagnet. If you don't break the case, it's going to work......


 
Have you seen one?


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Have you seen one?


Seen what? A wiggy?

Yeah, I've seen plenty of wiggy's. I've even USED wiggy's before..........


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Big John said:


> I have the 2205-20 and it's getting really flaky on me.
> 
> 
> Voltage readings are often 5-10V higher than actual.
> ...


Instead of throwing it in the garbage, how about you take Milwaukee up on the the warranty, I'll pay for the shipping, and you can send it my way. 

Or just send it back to Milwaukee, get it fixed (or they will send you a new one), and sell it?


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Kind of hard to not make a solid wiggy. It's just wire wound into an electromagnet. If you don't break the case, it's going to work......


i just broke my Vol-Con out of retirement. Batteries were dead so i spent the $10 to replace them. come to find out that the thing only works some of the time now. WTH. every now and then I have to give a push on where the leads plug in and it's good to go.
anybody had this problem and fixt it? clean the contacts? they didn't look dirty.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Seen what? A wiggy?
> 
> Yeah, I've seen plenty of wiggy's. I've even USED wiggy's before..........


 
You quoted a quote about volcons, why would I be talking about wiggy's??? Have you seen a volcon? They are not a wiggy


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You quoted a quote about volcons, why would I be talking about wiggy's??? Have you seen a volcon? They are not a wiggy


A Ideal Vol/Con is a wiggy. A wiggy is a solenoid voltage tester invented in 1925 by a guy named Wiggington. Since then, basically all solenoid testers are called wiggys. The Ideal Vol/Con just measures Voltage and Continuity. Those are shortened to Vol and Con for the name of the product. The voltage part of the tester is solenoid, so it is a wiggy. The Vol test is voltage only, and no continuity function.

John also mentioned the Vol/Con elite, which is not a solenoid tester, and is all solid state. So, I wouldn't call the elite a wiggy. I'd call that a piece of crap.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Voltage Hazard said:


> A Ideal Vol/Con is a wiggy. A wiggy is a solenoid voltage tester invented in 1925 by a guy named Wiggington. Since then, basically all solenoid testers are called wiggys. The Ideal Vol/Con just measures Voltage and Continuity. Those are shortened to Vol and Con for the name of the product. The voltage part of the tester is solenoid, so it is a wiggy. The Vol test is voltage only, and no continuity function.
> 
> John also mentioned the Vol/Con elite, which is not a solenoid tester, and is all solid state. So, I wouldn't call the elite a wiggy. I'd call that a piece of crap.


Sorry dude, i thought the vol/ con was the equivalent to this.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Sorry dude, i thought the vol/ con was the equivalent to this.


That is what their vol/con elite was supposed to be. But, it was more expensive, didn't work as well as the Fluke you posted, and was all around crap.

And your right, I wouldn't call that Fluke tester a wiggy either.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Voltage Hazard said:


> That is what their vol/con elite was supposed to be. But, it was more expensive, didn't work as well as the Fluke you posted, and was all around crap.
> 
> And your right, I wouldn't call that Fluke tester a wiggy either.


I agree, I bought a Vol Con Elite years ago and I never liked it from day one, hence why it's now a backup. Lesson learned (yet again) is always buy a Fluke product.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

*mine died*

My milwaukee fork meter died today. Right in the middle of motor amp readings. The selector knob broke. I bought it almost 2 years ago and it has taken over the daily grind from the fluke t5. I got so used to the low z and true rms features that I almost hate to go back to the t5. I think I'll buy another one soon. I didn't like that the lead insulation cracked too soon. It is rated CAT4 600V and CAT3 1000V. I saw one this evening on amazon for less than $75. One of my t5 meters has lasted far longer, but it doesn't have all the features of this one.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

te12co2w said:


> One of my t5 meters has lasted far longer, but it doesn't have all the features of this one.


Did you treat your Milwaukee meter the same ad your T5?? I often hear guys talk about how their Fluke meter last longer than any others. But, they keep the Fluke in the cab of the truck, in a padded case. Then, other meters get thrown in the back, tool bags thrown on top etc. Would the Fluke still be working if you treated it the same as the Milwaukee? Just curious....


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Did you treat your Milwaukee meter the same ad your T5?? I often hear guys talk about how their Fluke meter last longer than any others. But, they keep the Fluke in the cab of the truck, in a padded case. Then, other meters get thrown in the back, tool bags thrown on top etc. Would the Fluke still be working if you treated it the same as the Milwaukee? Just curious....


 
You maybe right when it comes to an actual meter but I doubt it with a T-5 or a wiggy type tester. I think any off brand test equipment is normally rebranded crap. Milwaukee makes great powertools, Greenlee makes great tools, Ideal good handtools, I wouldn't buy a meter any of them have out there to be competitive. Stick with a real time tested manufacturer and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Did you treat your Milwaukee meter the same ad your T5?? I often hear guys talk about how their Fluke meter last longer than any others. But, they keep the Fluke in the cab of the truck, in a padded case. Then, other meters get thrown in the back, tool bags thrown on top etc. Would the Fluke still be working if you treated it the same as the Milwaukee? Just curious....


 If it was just me using these, I sometimes think they would last forever. I love it when someone else takes my truck and the next time I use my meters the tips are blown away. "What happened here". No one knows. I have had a Fluke 87 for at least 20 years and it is still ticking, but I kinda wig out when someone takes that though.
And I guess it's true that the Milwaukee does get treated a little harder than my other meters. I still like those extra features though. Just ordered on on the 'net. $60 with free shipping. Not here yet.


----------



## NMTangler (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm waiting for Fluke to come out with a new T5. It's about time since the T5 is pretty old. I'd like to see it have some of the features of the Milwaukee equivalent. The LED and non-contact voltage detection are nice, but I really want the LoZ feature. I use that in residential troubleshooting all the time. Old BX seems to always give ghost voltages, the LoZ feature works perfectly for that.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

NMTangler said:


> I'm waiting for Fluke to come out with a new T5. It's about time since the T5 is pretty old. I'd like to see it have some of the features of the Milwaukee equivalent. The LED and non-contact voltage detection are nice, but I really want the LoZ feature. I use that in residential troubleshooting all the time. Old BX seems to always give ghost voltages, the LoZ feature works perfectly for that.


I agree.

Both Milwaukee and Klein have a T5 equivalent that takes larger wire, LED light, bigger display, and LoZ. Fluke has to know that these are features we all want, but still have not updated the T5. I don't know why Fluke does not make the changes we want.


----------



## tam (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't own it. I think home depot is still offering this deal.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

Voltage Hazard said:


> I agree.
> 
> Both Milwaukee and Klein have a T5 equivalent that takes larger wire, LED light, bigger display, and LoZ. Fluke has to know that these are features we all want, but still have not updated the T5. I don't know why Fluke does not make the changes we want.


Probably because people keep buying them all the time. I see T-5's everywhere but I only know one person personally who has a Milwaukee meter.

Tam it looks like they are still doing that buy one get one free deal, that might be worth looking into. I wonder who is designing and building these Milwaukee meters.


----------



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

ilikepez said:


> Probably because people keep buying them all the time. I see T-5's everywhere but I only know one person personally who has a Milwaukee meter.
> 
> Tam it looks like they are still doing that buy one get one free deal, that might be worth looking into. I wonder who is designing and building these Milwaukee meters.


I was talking to the Milwaukee distributor at North Coast, and he told me that a few of Fluke's design teams went over to Milwaukee and thats why they opened their testing line.


----------

